# Colon Cleansing - Crock?



## Slimmm

Hello. I've heard that colon cleansing is bogus, yet there are so many products for this out there. Obviously, some people like it. What do you think? Is it ok to do occasionally (as I know that most, if not all, contain laxatives), like maybe when nothing else is working? By the way, I have IBS-C. Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Occasional use of stimulatory laxatives to relieve constipation is usually OK.Yes, they are popular, the marketing of these products works well so you get more and more of them. The logic that your colon needs cleansing works for a lot of people even if it is not based in any biological reality. I'd just check the prices, sometimes a "cleanser" can be sold for more than a laxative even with the same ingredients. K.


----------



## goldiestar

Slimmm said:


> Hello. I've heard that colon cleansing is bogus, yet there are so many products for this out there. Obviously, some people like it. What do you think? Is it ok to do occasionally (as I know that most, if not all, contain laxatives), like maybe when nothing else is working? By the way, I have IBS-C. Thank you.


I started colon cleansing 8 years ago using DrNatura's Colonix. It has been great for me. I did try other varieties but none can compare to what Colonix did for me. I highly recommend cleaning out the "plumbing" at least once a year. The first time I did the program I lost 10lbs of built up "junk". This was garbage that built up over the years. What I saw was quite horrifying. Each time I do the cleanse I feel refreshed and rejuvenated. BM is regular light and not painful as in the past.


----------



## Slimmm

I highly recommend cleaning out the "plumbing" at least once a year. The first time I did the program I lost 10lbs of built up "junk". This was garbage that built up over the years. What I saw was quite horrifying. Each time I do the cleanse I feel refreshed and rejuvenated. BM is regular light and not painful as in the past.[/quote]The products that I've looked into state that you should use them regularly. (My dr told me not to). Do you just use it once a year for the cleansing and then stop? Also, does it really help with the bloat? I used Regulux and while it helped with BM's, I still have bloat.


----------



## eric

FYIIt can also mess with the bacteria you need in the colon.also"Colon CleansingI've been hearing about something called colon cleansing. What is it, and should I be doing it?Not only does colon cleansing provide no benefit, it can be downright dangerous. Contrary to popular belief, the inside of the colon -- the end of the large intestine -- isn't dirty and does not need to be cleaned out. Mother Nature does that on her own by making sure that waste passes through and out of your body, taking impurities with it.Colon cleansing is a procedure that involves having an enema or using a laxative that completely evacuates the intestine. It has been touted as everything from a toxin remover to a cure for cancer. Some spas even offer the treatment. Use of enemas particularly scares me because it may involve unskilled personnel performing a procedure that could be harmful. The risk of damaging the rectum, and even perforating the bowel, is a real one.There is no medical reason whatsoever for having a cleansing enema. Enemas are only for treating stubborn constipation and for preparing the colon for a test (for example, a barium enema) or for surgery. So if anyone other than your doctor suggests an enema, just say no. If you want to flush out impurities from your body, have another glass of water instead. -- BY NANCY SNYDERMAN, M.D."http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._295910,00.htmlMayo Clinic ask the digestive health expert"Colon cleansing: Helpful or harmful?Q. I've read many articles on colon cleansing as the root of all ills. I don't believe it. Generally, colon cleansing sounds like a good way to clean toxins from your body. What do you think?No name / No stateA.Doctors don't recommend colon cleansing for better health or to prevent disease. The only appropriate use for colon cleansing is in preparation for a medical examination of the colon.Your colon normally eliminates waste material and bacteria and absorbs water and sodium to maintain your body's fluid and electrolyte balance. Some colon-cleansing programs disrupt this balance and can be harmful by causing dehydration and salt depletion."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cle...AN00065/si=2765"How Clean Should Your Colon Be? By Karen Schneider "Changing Rhythms Naturally, the body empties its waste once it has absorbed the required food and calories it needs for energy through the small intestine. But by taking any form of laxative on a daily basis, individuals will cause their body to lose needed nutrients and fluids and also fall out of a natural rhythm. Continued use of products for "internal cleansing" can lead to bloating, cramping, dehydration, and disturbances and imbalances in electrolytes (such as potassium and calcium, which ensure healthy teeth, joints, bones, nerve impulses, blood sugar levels, and the delivery of oxygen to the cells of the body). More severe side effects may include cardiac arrhythmias, heart attack, kidney problems, and even death. It is possible for individuals to experience withdrawal symptoms when they cease such programs, including abdominal cramping, mild to severe constipation, bloating, mood swings, and general feelings of fatigue, but Natural Medicine Associates says these can also be taken as "symptoms" of parasitic infection. Your health problems may be a result of the treatment, not actual predatory parasites. "http://www.acsh.org/factsfears/newsID.194/news_detail.aspThis is newer IFFGD Consitpation.orgCommon Questions about ConstipationMyths and MisconceptionsBy: Ken Mandel, Ph.D."Is a long time period of stool in the colon a danger of constipation? Can it cause other disease? Since ancient times there has been a belief that when stool resides in the colon for too long, "toxins" in the stool are released and can cause disease. This theory, which is referred to as "autointoxication" had a resurgence in the early 20th century, at which time the use of frequent enemas, cleansing purgatives, and even surgical removal of part or all of the colon were popular. Even today, colon cleansing with various purgative and enema procedures is promoted to maintain "colon health." However, there is no foundation in science for this theory. No data have ever shown that toxins are generated in the colon to be absorbed and contribute to other diseases. Autointoxication is a myth. While surgical removal of the colon is used, though very rarely, as a treatment in extreme cases of chronic and untreatable constipation, it is only considered when constipation has proven unresponsive to all other means of medical treatment and the colon is proven to have a local neuromuscular disorder. "http://www.aboutconstipation.org/questions.html#1also this is newHealth Highlights: March 8, 2006 "Bowel-Cleansing Products Linked to Chronic Kidney Failure Some bowel-cleansing products that are used prior to colonoscopies are linked to chronic kidney failure, says the consumer advocacy group Public Citizen.In a new posting on its WorstPills.org Web site, the Washington, D.C.-based group cites a recent study in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology that shows bowel-cleansing products that contain sodium phosphate are an under-recognized cause of chronic kidney failure.The research listed several factors that may contribute to the development of kidney problems as the result of using bowel cleansing products that contain sodium-phosphate. These include: inadequate hydration; a history of high blood pressure; and the use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs such as ibuprofen and Celebrex.For the study, researchers at the Columbia College of Physicians and Surgeons reviewed all the kidney biopsies received at the facility between January 2000 and December 2004. They identified 31 patients with kidney damage consistent with phosphate toxicity. Of those 31 patients, 20 had taken oral phosphate solutions before a colonoscopy."PS there is no such thing as "autointoxification"


----------



## BUCKEROO

goldiestar said:


> I started colon cleansing 8 years ago using DrNatura's Colonix. It has been great for me. I did try other varieties but none can compare to what Colonix did for me. I highly recommend cleaning out the "plumbing" at least once a year. The first time I did the program I lost 10lbs of built up "junk". This was garbage that built up over the years. What I saw was quite horrifying. Each time I do the cleanse I feel refreshed and rejuvenated. BM is regular light and not painful as in the past.


I finished that colonix program just 2 months ago and it worked wonders for me. I think its great. Ya I like that "cleaning out the plumbing". What I saw in my toilet was not pretty. Just like that they show on their web site. Great stuff! Got rid of my beer gut.


----------



## goldiestar

Slimmm said:


> I highly recommend cleaning out the "plumbing" at least once a year. The first time I did the program I lost 10lbs of built up "junk". This was garbage that built up over the years. What I saw was quite horrifying. Each time I do the cleanse I feel refreshed and rejuvenated. BM is regular light and not painful as in the past.The products that I've looked into state that you should use them regularly. (My dr told me not to). Do you just use it once a year for the cleansing and then stop? Also, does it really help with the bloat? I used Regulux and while it helped with BM's, I still have bloat.


I use it only once a year for 1-2months and then I continue using the fiber throughout the year. It really helps me with bloating and it keeps me regular. I wouldn't recommend using it continuously throughout the year but you can take the fiber in the morning on an empty stomach or mix it in a breakfast shake. I mix my fiber in a shake and drink it. Breakfast fiber all in one shot. Sometimes if I have eaten something that doesn't agree with me I will have a cup of the cleritea that night and it helps so I don't get bloated and suffer. It works for me.


----------



## jonxblaze

[Deleted by moderator - spam]


----------



## Slimmm

jonxblaze said:


> I myself have been using Oxy-Powder to cleanse my colon and it works perfectly fine for me and I feel great. I've heard of Dr. Natura's Colonix and was actually considering using their product until I ran into this cleansing blog online:[website removed as spam]In my personal opinion colon cleansers do actually work and they have many benefits, but there are other products out there that contain Senna leaf, Psyllium, and bentonite clay which may cause harm to your digestive system. My advice is look into using oxygen based cleansers that contain natural ingredients.


Yes, my naturopath told me not to use the colon cleanser anymore because of the senna and cascara. I've been on it for 14 days. She said that colon cleansing once a year is good, but not to use senna and cascara. So now I will look into getting a refund, but the company's refund policy is less S&H and has a service charge, so I won't really be getting much back....


----------



## eric

FYI NewInternational Foundation for Funtional DisordersIFFGD clinical cornerQuestion: I have a friend who frequently uses high colonics. She says it is to improve the health of her colon. I am curious about how effective these treatments are in promoting overall well being?Answer: Before we discuss whether there are benefits of high colonics, it is important to understand the function of the colon. In the average adult the colon (large intestines) measures approximately 4 to 5 feet in lenght. The colon plays a limited role in absorbtion of water and sodium. A majority of fluid exposed to the gastrointestinal tract s first absorbed in the samll intestine. Roughly i liter will pass into the colon where 80 to 90% of the remaining fluid will be absorbed. Whatever is left is excreted in the stool. During episodes of decreased small bowel absorbtion, the colon can accomodate to absorb more fluid and limit the severity of diarrhea. The colon plays a relatively small role when looking at absorbtion of nutrients, a majority of which are taken up in the small intestines.Stool consists of numerous bacteria numbering upward of 100 billion per gram of stool content. A majority of the bacteria persent in adult colons are anaerobic-bacteria that grow in a non oxygen environment. These bacteria are useful in controlling the growth of harmful bacteria, such as Clostridium difficile. Anotherbenefit provided by colonic bacteria is the breakdown of complex carbohydrates resulting in the production of fatty acids that are used as an energy source by the cells that line the colon.High colonics or colonic irrigation consists of flushing large amounts of fluids through a tube into the large bowel. Sometimes 25 gallons of fluid maybe required to clear the colon of stool. These fluids can contain a variety of ingredients including herbs, coffee, vitimins and enzymes. Promoters maintain that benefical effects result from ridding the body of toxins, bacteria and parasites that can contribute to a wide variety of ailments. Advertised cures for headaches, skin problems, mood swings, colds, fatique, excess weight, and irritable bowel syndrome are common. The numerous websites on the internet often show a large colon and claim "toxins" in the foul smelling stool cause inflammation and infections. I would argue that nothing could be further from the truth. As outlined earlier, the colonic bacteria that make up the stool play an integral role in maintaining gastrointestinal health. There are no reputable medical studies that show frequent colonic cleansing leads to fewer "toxins" or infections in the body. There is evidence, however that documents the potential harm associated with the use of high colonics. Complications have ranged from life threatening fluid and electrolyte changes to perforations sustained from insertion of the colonic tube. I would caution those who experince a temporaryrelief from constipation. Constipation may be the first sign of a more serious diagnoses and I would strongly advise a visit to your primary care provider. In conclusion, I believe these very expensive therapies are nothing more then glorified enemas that carry a much higher risk of injury. I do not recommend high colonics for any medical condition and hope that the information provided will help you make an educated decision.Thomas Puetz, M. D.http://www.aboutibs.org/


----------



## 18122

Perhaps we need to differentiate between colonics and enemas that are distributed via the rectum vs. â€œcolon cleansesâ€ taken orally. Which are you referring to?-Nicole


----------



## goldiestar

Slimmm said:


> Yes, my naturopath told me not to use the colon cleanser anymore because of the senna and cascara. I've been on it for 14 days. She said that colon cleansing once a year is good, but not to use senna and cascara. So now I will look into getting a refund, but the company's refund policy is less S&H and has a service charge, so I won't really be getting much back....


Hi Slimmm,Why did your naturopath recommend you not take it? Just because of the senna and the cascara? Why? Just curious as to the reason. Did you feel good on the cleanse or not? Just want to know what the reason is. I can understand if you were taking senna on a daily basis that the naturopath would be a little concerned but that sounds a little odd to me. Well, I hope you find what you are looking for. If you aren't going to be getting that much back maybe it wouldn't hurt to finish it since you are already 14 days into it. Or are there other medical factors that you haven't shared? Hope you are doing well and find what you are looking for.


----------



## Slimmm

goldiestar said:


> Hi Slimmm,Why did your naturopath recommend you not take it? Just because of the senna and the cascara? Why? Just curious as to the reason. Did you feel good on the cleanse or not? Just want to know what the reason is. I can understand if you were taking senna on a daily basis that the naturopath would be a little concerned but that sounds a little odd to me. Well, I hope you find what you are looking for. If you aren't going to be getting that much back maybe it wouldn't hurt to finish it since you are already 14 days into it. Or are there other medical factors that you haven't shared? Hope you are doing well and find what you are looking for.


Hi Goldiestar,The ND said not to use senna because of the reason we've all read about - that it's habit forming. She asked me how long I'd been using it and when I said 14 days, she said to stop. While I was on it, I was feeling relieved because I was emptying out, but I was also feeling tired. She also said to stop Miralax, so now all I'm using are the numerous probiotics, digestive enzymes, fish oil and another powder I bought. She said to wean myself off of the Citrucel, but I actually had to increase it because I'm still constipated. I feel hopeful since this is the first 5 days that I've had BM's without prescription meds in 3-4 yrs. Unfortunately, I still have incomplete BM's and am still super bloated - so I'm still a mess! I go back next week....


----------



## goldiestar

Slimmm said:


> Hi Goldiestar,The ND said not to use senna because of the reason we've all read about - that it's habit forming. She asked me how long I'd been using it and when I said 14 days, she said to stop. While I was on it, I was feeling relieved because I was emptying out, but I was also feeling tired. She also said to stop Miralax, so now all I'm using are the numerous probiotics, digestive enzymes, fish oil and another powder I bought. She said to wean myself off of the Citrucel, but I actually had to increase it because I'm still constipated. I feel hopeful since this is the first 5 days that I've had BM's without prescription meds in 3-4 yrs. Unfortunately, I still have incomplete BM's and am still super bloated - so I'm still a mess! I go back next week....


I'm glad you are seeking the advice of a naturopath. Give it time until everything is working well. It has been 3-4 years for you so it does take a little time. I believe you are on the right path and will find relief soon. Be patient give the herbs time to work you won't regret it.


----------



## Slimmm

goldiestar said:


> I'm glad you are seeking the advice of a naturopath. Give it time until everything is working well. It has been 3-4 years for you so it does take a little time. I believe you are on the right path and will find relief soon. Be patient give the herbs time to work you won't regret it.


Actually, I'm feeling better w/Triphala and Magnesium, which the ND told me to take. I have also been on a very strict elimination diet - no wheat, no dairy, no alcohol for 2 weeks. I miss my bread and cheese!!







We'll see if I can add anything back in a week.


----------



## goldiestar

Slimmm said:


> Actually, I'm feeling better w/Triphala and Magnesium, which the ND told me to take. I have also been on a very strict elimination diet - no wheat, no dairy, no alcohol for 2 weeks. I miss my bread and cheese!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if I can add anything back in a week.


----------



## goldiestar

Slimmm said:


> Actually, I'm feeling better w/Triphala and Magnesium, which the ND told me to take. I have also been on a very strict elimination diet - no wheat, no dairy, no alcohol for 2 weeks. I miss my bread and cheese!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if I can add anything back in a week.


That's great . . . sounds like things are working out for you. Great job! Look forward to your updates.


----------



## Slimmm

goldiestar said:


> That's great . . . sounds like things are working out for you. Great job! Look forward to your updates.


Well, some days are bad and some a little better, but I find that I have to continue Citrucel at least 2x a day, or else nothing works. I must say that I am taking a TON of supplements, herbs, enzymes & probiotics, all prescribed by the ND. I am hoping that I will be able to decrease some of this, or at least be able to buy some of it at health food stores or online. They are very expensive. Also, I just ordered Mike's tapes last night. I am very desperate for this problem to improve. I have spent a FORTUNE on this in the past month. It doesn't seem right that all of these solutions have to be so expensive, making it out of the question for many people.


----------



## goldiestar

Slimmm said:


> Well, some days are bad and some a little better, but I find that I have to continue Citrucel at least 2x a day, or else nothing works. I must say that I am taking a TON of supplements, herbs, enzymes & probiotics, all prescribed by the ND. I am hoping that I will be able to decrease some of this, or at least be able to buy some of it at health food stores or online. They are very expensive. Also, I just ordered Mike's tapes last night. I am very desperate for this problem to improve. I have spent a FORTUNE on this in the past month. It doesn't seem right that all of these solutions have to be so expensive, making it out of the question for many people.


Slimmm,How's things working out for you? I can understand your frustration about the expense but as time goes along and your diet improves you will find that it will all be worth it. Keep it up! You are on the right track.


----------



## eric

Slimm, I am slightly concerned you maybe trying to many things at once while trying Mike's tapes. It then maybe hard to tell what really works and what not so much.Can you email me or private message me perhaps?


----------



## eric

IBS is NOT caused by parasites and requires a different approach to treating IBS verses parasites.There is also a pill for worms or parasite infection, you don't need to do a cleanse.The cleanse can actually mess up IBS.There are many conditions that can cause or contribute to consipation, one being pelvi floor disorders that should be evaluated as well as IBS and others.also some, not all of the people on this are spammers.FYI"Colon CleansingI've been hearing about something called colon cleansing. What is it, and should I be doing it?Not only does colon cleansing provide no benefit, it can be downright dangerous. Contrary to popular belief, the inside of the colon -- the end of the large intestine -- isn't dirty and does not need to be cleaned out. Mother Nature does that on her own by making sure that waste passes through and out of your body, taking impurities with it.Colon cleansing is a procedure that involves having an enema or using a laxative that completely evacuates the intestine. It has been touted as everything from a toxin remover to a cure for cancer. Some spas even offer the treatment. Use of enemas particularly scares me because it may involve unskilled personnel performing a procedure that could be harmful. The risk of damaging the rectum, and even perforating the bowel, is a real one.There is no medical reason whatsoever for having a cleansing enema. Enemas are only for treating stubborn constipation and for preparing the colon for a test (for example, a barium enema) or for surgery. So if anyone other than your doctor suggests an enema, just say no. If you want to flush out impurities from your body, have another glass of water instead. -- BY NANCY SNYDERMAN, M.D."http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._295910,00.htmlMayo Clinic ask the digestive health expert"Colon cleansing: Helpful or harmful?Q. I've read many articles on colon cleansing as the root of all ills. I don't believe it. Generally, colon cleansing sounds like a good way to clean toxins from your body. What do you think?No name / No stateA.Doctors don't recommend colon cleansing for better health or to prevent disease. The only appropriate use for colon cleansing is in preparation for a medical examination of the colon.Your colon normally eliminates waste material and bacteria and absorbs water and sodium to maintain your body's fluid and electrolyte balance. Some colon-cleansing programs disrupt this balance and can be harmful by causing dehydration and salt depletion."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cle...AN00065/si=2765"How Clean Should Your Colon Be? By Karen Schneider "Changing Rhythms Naturally, the body empties its waste once it has absorbed the required food and calories it needs for energy through the small intestine. But by taking any form of laxative on a daily basis, individuals will cause their body to lose needed nutrients and fluids and also fall out of a natural rhythm. Continued use of products for "internal cleansing" can lead to bloating, cramping, dehydration, and disturbances and imbalances in electrolytes (such as potassium and calcium, which ensure healthy teeth, joints, bones, nerve impulses, blood sugar levels, and the delivery of oxygen to the cells of the body). More severe side effects may include cardiac arrhythmias, heart attack, kidney problems, and even death. It is possible for individuals to experience withdrawal symptoms when they cease such programs, including abdominal cramping, mild to severe constipation, bloating, mood swings, and general feelings of fatigue, but Natural Medicine Associates says these can also be taken as "symptoms" of parasitic infection. Your health problems may be a result of the treatment, not actual predatory parasites. "http://www.acsh.org/factsfears/newsID.194/news_detail.aspThis is newer IFFGD Consitpation.orgCommon Questions about ConstipationMyths and MisconceptionsBy: Ken Mandel, Ph.D."Is a long time period of stool in the colon a danger of constipation? Can it cause other disease? Since ancient times there has been a belief that when stool resides in the colon for too long, "toxins" in the stool are released and can cause disease. This theory, which is referred to as "autointoxication" had a resurgence in the early 20th century, at which time the use of frequent enemas, cleansing purgatives, and even surgical removal of part or all of the colon were popular. Even today, colon cleansing with various purgative and enema procedures is promoted to maintain "colon health." However, there is no foundation in science for this theory. No data have ever shown that toxins are generated in the colon to be absorbed and contribute to other diseases. Autointoxication is a myth. While surgical removal of the colon is used, though very rarely, as a treatment in extreme cases of chronic and untreatable constipation, it is only considered when constipation has proven unresponsive to all other means of medical treatment and the colon is proven to have a local neuromuscular disorder. "http://www.aboutconstipation.org/questions.html#1also this is newHealth Highlights: March 8, 2006 "Bowel-Cleansing Products Linked to Chronic Kidney Failure Some bowel-cleansing products that are used prior to colonoscopies are linked to chronic kidney failure, says the consumer advocacy group Public Citizen.In a new posting on its WorstPills.org Web site, the Washington, D.C.-based group cites a recent study in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology that shows bowel-cleansing products that contain sodium phosphate are an under-recognized cause of chronic kidney failure.The research listed several factors that may contribute to the development of kidney problems as the result of using bowel cleansing products that contain sodium-phosphate. These include: inadequate hydration; a history of high blood pressure; and the use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs such as ibuprofen and Celebrex.For the study, researchers at the Columbia College of Physicians and Surgeons reviewed all the kidney biopsies received at the facility between January 2000 and December 2004. They identified 31 patients with kidney damage consistent with phosphate toxicity. Of those 31 patients, 20 had taken oral phosphate solutions before a colonoscopy." Colon cleanisng can mess up the good bacteria in the colon as well which is not a good thing in IBS.There is no such thing as "autointoxification" but they want you to believe it.What paraistes did a doctor diagnose you with.If you have parasitic worms they give you Vermox.*"VERMOX® (mebendazole) is indicated for the treatment of Enterobius vermicularis (pinworm), Trichuris trichiura (whipworm), Ascaris lumbricoides (common roundworm), Ancylostoma duodenale (common hookworm), Necator americanus (American hookworm) in single or mixed infections. "IBS is not an infection of worms or a parasite.*"*Stool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. "*http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1Unless you were diagnosed with some kind of bad bacteria or pathogen, probiotics may be helpful in adding helpful gut flora bacteria. IBS is not an infectious bacterial disease or pathogen.Usally as well if you have something that threatens your body it does not like it gives you d and perhaps vomiting.This is also newFYI NewInternational Foundation for Funtional DisordersIFFGD clinical cornerQuestion: I have a friend who frequently uses high colonics. She says it is to improve the health of her colon. I am curious about how effective these treatments are in promoting overall well being?Answer: Before we discuss whether there are benefits of high colonics, it is important to understand the function of the colon. In the average adult the colon (large intestines) measures approximately 4 to 5 feet in lenght. The colon plays a limited role in absorbtion of water and sodium. A majority of fluid exposed to the gastrointestinal tract s first absorbed in the samll intestine. Roughly i liter will pass into the colon where 80 to 90% of the remaining fluid will be absorbed. Whatever is left is excreted in the stool. During episodes of decreased small bowel absorbtion, the colon can accomodate to absorb more fluid and limit the severity of diarrhea. The colon plays a relatively small role when looking at absorbtion of nutrients, a majority of which are taken up in the small intestines.Stool consists of numerous bacteria numbering upward of 100 billion per gram of stool content. A majority of the bacteria persent in adult colons are anaerobic-bacteria that grow in a non oxygen environment. These bacteria are useful in controlling the growth of harmful bacteria, such as Clostridium difficile. Anotherbenefit provided by colonic bacteria is the breakdown of complex carbohydrates resulting in the production of fatty acids that are used as an energy source by the cells that line the colon.High colonics or colonic irrigation consists of flushing large amounts of fluids through a tube into the large bowel. Sometimes 25 gallons of fluid maybe required to clear the colon of stool. These fluids can contain a variety of ingredients including herbs, coffee, vitimins and enzymes. Promoters maintain that benefical effects result from ridding the body of toxins, bacteria and parasites that can contribute to a wide variety of ailments. Advertised cures for headaches, skin problems, mood swings, colds, fatique, excess weight, and irritable bowel syndrome are common. *The numerous websites on the internet often show a large colon and claim "toxins" in the foul smelling stool cause inflammation and infections. I would argue that nothing could be further from the truth. As outlined earlier, the colonic bacteria that make up the stool play an integral role in maintaining gastrointestinal health. There are no reputable medical studies that show frequent colonic cleansing leads to fewer "toxins" or infections in the body. There is evidence, however that documents the potential harm associated with the use of high colonics. Complications have ranged from life threatening fluid and electrolyte changes to perforations sustained from insertion of the colonic tube.I would caution those who experince a temporaryrelief from constipation. Constipation may be the first sign of a more serious diagnoses and I would strongly advise a visit to your primary care provider.* In conclusion, I believe these very expensive therapies are nothing more then glorified enemas that carry a much higher risk of injury. I do not recommend high colonics for any medical condition and hope that the information provided will help you make an educated decision.Thomas Puetz, M. D.http://www.aboutibs.org/Parasites and Parasitic Diseaseshttp://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/IF you have pets they can infect a person for one, but this is not really really common.Common worms are roundworms and hook wormshttp://www.cdc.gov/healthypets/Merial_CDCBroch_rsgWEB.pdf


----------

